# Blown Fuseable Link battery - No AC, windows, locks, wipers, gauges



## tacoparty (Jul 5, 2005)

1999 altima 5 speed - 100K miles. Driving down the highway and the AC stops working - the fans don't work, the windows won't go down, blinkers, locks, windshield wipers, all gauges - nothing works. Only the radio, interior overhead light, and the headlights are working - as well as the engine. The car runs but is obviously quite dangerous to drive.

I got to work and noticed the 100amp fuseable link for the battery was blown. After quite a process I figured out how to replace it, however
as soon as I reconnected the battery the fuse blew again and I swore I could hear some "crackling" coming from other parts of the engine. 

Any thoughts? Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tacoparty said:


> 1999 altima 5 speed - 100K miles. Driving down the highway and the AC stops working - the fans don't work, the windows won't go down, blinkers, locks, windshield wipers, all gauges - nothing works. Only the radio, interior overhead light, and the headlights are working - as well as the engine. The car runs but is obviously quite dangerous to drive.
> 
> I got to work and noticed the 100amp fuseable link for the battery was blown. After quite a process I figured out how to replace it, however
> as soon as I reconnected the battery the fuse blew again and I swore I could hear some "crackling" coming from other parts of the engine.
> ...


check the main harness from the battery and follow it to see if maybe it melted against some part of the engine or chassis. if its blowing a 100 amp fuse, its a pretty good sized problem. check the harness where it runs underneath the engine as well.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Guaranteed short circuit in your car somewhere. Do not install anymore fuses until you find the shortcircuit!

Something probably overheated and melted a wire somewhere dude. I recommend bringing it to a guy who knows what they are doing and tell them you have a short circuit.


----------



## tacoparty (Jul 5, 2005)

*Blown Alternator*

Turns out there was a short in the alternator. I ended up taking it to the mechanic to find out and now i'm in the process of paying too much to get it fixed. yeah. Thanks to all for the help - first time at this site and I'm very impressed.


----------



## patiszerg (Sep 17, 2016)

tacoparty said:


> Turns out there was a short in the alternator. I ended up taking it to the mechanic to find out and now i'm in the process of paying too much to get it fixed. yeah. Thanks to all for the help - first time at this site and I'm very impressed.


I am having this exact same problem at the OP in this thread so I didn't want to start up a new one. The Alternator should not have continuity between the positive output terminal and it's case. I'd call this a short to ground... Some people I've talked too said it should and others have said it should not.


----------



## nismolover (Sep 13, 2016)

tacoparty said:


> Turns out there was a short in the alternator. I ended up taking it to the mechanic to find out and now i'm in the process of paying too much to get it fixed. yeah. Thanks to all for the help - first time at this site and I'm very impressed.


My guess is that the insulator inside the alternator has worn that cause the short. Actually its a easy fix and won't cost you too much if you have the right tools and knowledge in doing it.


----------

